# A Solid Read on Man’s Depravity?



## Before (Oct 5, 2022)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 5, 2022)

This first: https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-mischief-of-sin-watson.html









The Sinfulness of Sin - Puritan Paperbacks (Venning)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org





A good overview of the Puritans on sin: https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...e-through-the-eyes-of-the-puritans-jones.html









Indwelling Sin in Believers - Puritan Paperbacks (Owen)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2022)

Possibly On the Grace of Christ and on Original Sin by Augustine of Hippo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Before (Oct 5, 2022)

Jake said:


> Possibly On the Grace of Christ and on Original Sin by Augustine of Hippo?


Thanks Jake, this seems to get down to the crux of the matter. I'll give it a spin.


----------

